

Time Warner Cable to Upgrade to 300Mbps Down/20Mbps Up - byoung2
http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/enjoy/better-twc/internet.html

======
LordHog
My service was upgraded a few months back. It was a nice bump in speed and my
bill did not go up, surprising. It was at about 35mpbs and now hovers around
110mpbs (though supposed to be around 200mpbs). I am not complaining.

~~~
byoung2
This would be the second upgrade I've gotten from Time Warner, without a price
increase. I started at 50 down/5 up (which usually clocked at 70-85 down, 5-6
up), and they upgraded me to 100 down/5 up (usually clocks at 130 down, 5-6
up). The 20 up is what I'm most looking forward to.

------
oxalo
Why are up speeds so abysmal? Is it a problem with infrastructure, or is it
throttling because they think most uses for upload is illegal?

~~~
jseliger
Good question, and I don't know the real answer; Ars says that cable providers
can offer speeds up to a gigabit per second:
[http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/12/why-
co...](http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/12/why-comcast-and-
other-cable-isps-arent-selling-you-gigabit-internet) but IIRC doesn't specify
whether the upload caps are a technical or business issue.

